# Buckeye Crappie Challenge at Rocky Fork



## KWaller (Oct 3, 2010)

The Buckeye Crappie Challenege will be visiting the Rocky Fork lake this coming Saturday, arpil 14th. There are a lot of good folks in it. I will be fishing in it, as long as Hillbilly910 I believe too? 
There will probably be over 20 teams, payout will be near 800 bucks if there are atleast 20 teams. Come and join if you think you can show up some of us  or just to have fun. 

www.buckeyecrappiechallenge.com

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## TR21 (Jan 19, 2012)

kwaller said:


> the buckeye crappie challenege will be visiting the rocky fork lake this coming saturday, arpil 14th. There are a lot of good folks in it. I will be fishing in it, as long as hillbilly901 i believe too?
> There will probably be over 20 teams, payout will be near 800 bucks if there are atleast 20 teams. Come and join if you think you can show up some of us  or just to have fun.
> 
> www.buckeyecrappiechallenge.com
> ...


boy this gonna be a crazy weekend... 120+ boats for the early bird and another 20+ for buckeye crappie. Not to mention pleasure boaters and non tourney anglers. Hope everyone has 150 spots in mind hahaha! I will be in the early bird see ya out there.


----------



## SeanStone (Sep 8, 2010)

Won't be headed to Rocky Fork this weekend. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## KWaller (Oct 3, 2010)

TR21 said:


> boy this gonna be a crazy weekend... 120+ boats for the early bird and another 20+ for buckeye crappie. Not to mention pleasure boaters and non tourney anglers. Hope everyone has 150 spots in mind hahaha! I will be in the early bird see ya out there.


oh gosh, 150 plus boats... ugh! Thanks to Sean i have a few spots now but with that amount of people out may as well erase em. o well, thats why they call it fishin, not catchin


----------



## Hillbilly910 (Jan 6, 2009)

"defensive fishing" comes to mind here.

Im just curious which ramp on that lake could handle that amount of boats for that tournament?


----------



## KWaller (Oct 3, 2010)

Hillbilly910 said:


> "defensive fishing" comes to mind here.
> 
> Im just curious which ramp on that lake could handle that amount of boats for that tournament?


Well be down there Friday Hillbilly, maybe Thursday. We went last Saturday and did alright. We got some minn kota talons, so we aren't moving for anyone lol

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Hillbilly910 (Jan 6, 2009)

we'll be there, and be easy to find, wont be still for long.

Its Tu-Lakes motel, had a couple rooms as of 2 days ago. 2 minutes from the water

we'll see ya there, on the water or the seminar.


----------



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

Hillbilly910 said:


> "defensive fishing" comes to mind here.
> 
> Im just curious which ramp on that lake could handle that amount of boats for that tournament?


East shore can handle a 100 boats fairly easily. North shore is better for 30 boats and under.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## KWaller (Oct 3, 2010)

Ill probably see ya on the water hillbilly. I think we are putting in at northshore, atleast that is what we did a few years ago I'm pretty sure.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Hillbilly910 (Jan 6, 2009)

we are in a maroon nitro now, if you dont see us, gimme a ring.


----------



## Hillbilly910 (Jan 6, 2009)

Bassnpro1 said:


> East shore can handle a 100 boats fairly easily.
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Is that the ramp on the south end of the lake, kinda facing the dam, behind the marina?
I thought it was called south shore, but ive been mistaken before. I was actually suprised at the number of ramps on the lake. More than some lakes 2-3 times its size.


----------



## jkeeney20 (Mar 21, 2006)

Yes east shore is one facing dam, behind/beside marina....north shore is at end of longest cove on north side of lake


----------



## Hillbilly910 (Jan 6, 2009)

jkeeney20 said:


> Yes east shore is one facing dam, behind/beside marina....north shore is at end of longest cove on north side of lake


Thanks jkeeney, i kinda figured that was it, but for some reason i had south shore stuck in my mind. We've launched there before for bass tournaments. I never did the math, but if theres 120 rigs, that lot will be busy, to put it mildly.
If 120 show up at northshore, we'll just go home, thats a guarntee'd loosing battle.


----------



## KWaller (Oct 3, 2010)

Winning weight was 8.54lbs with a big fish at 1.34. 2nd and 3rd through 6th were in the 6lbs range. Most were in the 5lb range and a few had 4lbs. Basically everyone got there 8 fish limit. There were 22 teams in all. 
We had a bad day due to the sun not popping out and ruining our plans. Still caught about 100 fish in timber and laydowns.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

